# Toronto Hotel



## Rail Freak (Sep 28, 2011)

I've booked my VIA trip & need advice for a hotel in Toronto & Vancouver near the stations.

Thanx


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 28, 2011)

In Vancouver, as far as I know there aren't any hotels within walking distance of Pacific Central Station. But you can catch the Skytrain in front of the station and take it anywhere you like in a few minutes. I've often stayed at the Hyatt, which is right next to the Burrard Skytrain station.

I haven't been in Toronto for several years, but the Fairmont Royal York is right across the street from the station, and as I recall there's a direct underground tunnel, too.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 28, 2011)

CHamilton said:


> I haven't been in Toronto for several years, but the Fairmont Royal York is right across the street from the station, and as I recall there's a direct underground tunnel, too.


You recall correctly! 

There is actually an entire underground network that extends far beyond the Royal York and even links to a few other hotels. Be warned however, you can encounter stairs trying to get around that way.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> I've booked my VIA trip & need advice for a hotel in Toronto & Vancouver near the stations.
> 
> Thanx


RF,

Here's a listing of hotels that can be reached by the subways & light rail in Toronto. And here's the listing for Vancouver.


----------



## ChillZZ (Sep 28, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I've booked my VIA trip & need advice for a hotel in Toronto & Vancouver near the stations.
> ...


One that isn't listed on that website is Westin Harbour Castle, located at 1 Harbour Square, Toronto, ON M5J 1A6, Canada.

Queensquay / Bay Street intersection. It's walking distance (4/5 minutes) from Union Station and decently priced. And the view is amazing!

I've lived at Harboursquare 33 for a while, it's close to everything you need in toronto


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 28, 2011)

AlanB said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been in Toronto for several years, but the Fairmont Royal York is right across the street from the station, and as I recall there's a direct underground tunnel, too.
> ...


I do have a circulation problem & cant walk far at all!!!


----------



## ChillZZ (Sep 28, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> I do have a circulation problem & cant walk far at all!!!


It's actually 550m / 600yards from the main entrance from Union Station (Front Street), but as i can recall, you can get out at baystreet as well, closer to the hotel.

If walking is really that difficult, your best bet would be the Royal York Hotel at Front Street west, which is about 230m / 250yard from the main entrance.

Royal York is the closest hotel you can get in Toronto.


----------

